# Picture Thread for * Raw *Feeders!



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

I wanted to start a picture thread for those of us who feed raw to share. Also for those who are interested in feeding, so they can get an idea of what it looks like! 

Here are a few photos I've taken over the past few weeks getting started:

This was some venison & an egg 










Some Chicken I had to package:










Nallah enjoying her chicken:










Feel free to add any photos & share! Maybe they could make this a sticky??


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There is already a raw sticky.

BTW, your sig is too big.


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

HRm.... Question about the first picture I heard raw eggs are dangerous to dogs?  sorry im a noob to raw feeding my pitbull is on it tho

Raw Eggs:
Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

RonE said:


> There is already a raw sticky.
> 
> BTW, your sig is too big.


I know there is already a raw sticky, but there is not a sticky for a raw PICTURE thread. 



SS2010 said:


> HRm.... Question about the first picture I heard raw eggs are dangerous to dogs?  sorry im a noob to raw feeding my pitbull is on it tho
> 
> Raw Eggs:
> Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella.



Well if you're worried about salmonella you probably shouldn't be feeding raw then. Dogs stomachs are designed way differently than human stomachs, they are able to handle the bacteria and "harmful" things us humans can't. 

Many raw feeders use raw eggs *with shell in their diet rotation.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am interested in seeing what others feed their dogs. Sometimes just having them list off the differnent rotations of food isnt the same as acutally seeing it. I have fed a premade mix since last April and switched to a ground chicken and bone with other stuff added...but eventually I would like to switch to just variying the food bone and all not ground. I would be interested to see what dogs are eating as a meal especially smaller dogs.

Maybe when I get some batteries I will post a pic


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Raw eggs...comes up every few months...here it is again...

Many clinical nutrition books discuss biotin (one of the water soluble vitamin B complex) as being an essential nutrient which can be bound by avidin, which is found in raw egg white. This binding prevents it's absorption from the gastrointestinal tract. Fortunately cooking deactivates this effect of avidin, and egg yolk is so high in biotin content that biotin deficiency does not occur when whole raw eggs are fed. So, whilst biotin deficiency is a potential problem - in reality it is unlikely to be seen in domesticated animals unless they are fed an extremely imbalanced ration that is predominantly egg white.

http://www.provet.co.uk/health/diseases/eggwhite.htm

So cook it if it makes you feel better or don't feed predominantly raw egg whites to your dog on a daily basis.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Breakfast for Ami: Pork neck, beef heart, and some catfish (it was on sale, its not usually on the menu)









Breakfast Lupa: Pork neck, beef heart, cut up catfish that she didn't like so she didn't touch...









Dinner for Ami: Rest of the catfish, chicken neck, and a random chicken wing tip that was packaged with the chicken neck









Dinner for Lupa:Chicken back, chicken neck, beef heart


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Dog Food Container (aka freezer): I hope you can see the labels.









I'll take out enough food for two or three days and thaw it like so:









Once thawed it goes here because no matter how hard I try, it still bleeds all over my fridge, this contains it so I can clean it once or twice a week. As you can see, their bowls are in there because I prepared dinner for them a bit early so I don't need to be bothered with it later:









I am placing an order next week for pork butt, beef liver, turkey neck, chicken back, and a few pounds of beef tripe with trachea and gullet. So I'll need do some changing my freezer around. I don't always order the same thing except I always have chicken back, neck, and quarters, I like to always have turkey necks too, and some sort of pork, some sort of beef, and some sort of other variety.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, you have an awesome system!! I wish I had the space to be that organized!! It all just gets thrown in my freezer downstairs and I have to dig for whatever I'm looking for. We are looking for a new freezer so maybe an upright would work best!!!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I agree you are so organized  and I enjoyed seeing the pics (is that sad or what lol) do you feed inside or outside? All that food would last my dogs for a year LOL or more. They are 13 and 8 lbs. And I dont leave everything whole like that, I probably should to give the jaw a work out but for sanitary reasons I cut up the meat and the chicken and bone is a ground mix.

My two are enjoying rib bones out on the deck right now...but I have no batteries in my camera and DH keeps forgeting to brings some home from work.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Meal times typically look like this: 









Lupa was easy to train to always keep her food in her bowl, but she's still a messy eater and it tends to spray everywhere. Ami likes to eat laying down, and she tends to make a very small amount of mess and cleans it all up. 

In the summer I try to feed them outside more, but its too cold for me to babysit them out there....Lupa will try to sneak over to Ami's when no ones watching and swallow hers before anyone notices and go back to her own like nothing happened.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

and my freezer doesn't look like that all the time...we are running low, so it always looks cleaner when we are short on food, lol.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Interesting ... I do enjoy seeing the dogs eating raw! It's awesome I think, I feel less fear of thinking to try it for my dogs! Good thread


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I love how the whole freezer is filled with the dogs' food and the very bottom there is one itty bitty little drawer for people food! LOL!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, we're allowed some of the door too


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I never fed my dogs inside. I just tossed the meat in the backyard and let loose the ravenous beasts. No need to clean up that way lol.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Raw food is always fed outside here as well. It got down to -25 with a -40 wind chill last winter and they still ate outside lol. To be fair, I went out with them.

I don't normally take pics of their food but I did take one of their Thanksgiving dinners in '08...









The menu was 
- Turkey (of course)
- "Dressing" (giblets and whole oats)
- "Pumpkin Pie" (pumpkin pack drizzled with blackstrap molasses) 
Yeah I was bored...it was my first Tgiving and first major holiday after moving out of state lol


They also get a little snack whenever I make smoothies...One for me, one for hubby, one for Kim, and one for Web (Mira was just a twinkle in Wabana's eye when this was taken )


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you feed the oats often? Or was it a thanksgiving treat? I add some rice every now and then but not often, mostly when I have a small bit left over from dinner.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

misty073 said:


> Do you feed the oats often? Or was it a thanksgiving treat? I add some rice every now and then but not often, mostly when I have a small bit left over from dinner.


Very rarely. I do the same with rice.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome pictures, everyone!!

Keep it going!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not a full raw feeder, I just supplement with raw once to twice a week.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Even my husband enjoyed these pictures last night, he was interested in seeing what other people feed their dogs. He says our dogs are spoiled all the time when I am making their dinner  (but he agrees with feeding them raw)


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Some ground chicken w/ a probiotic pill. Boring I know but sometimes thats what they get! 










Morgan & her marrow bone










Nallah & her marrow bone


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Breakfast today: Chicken back, Turkey neck, and two spoonfulls of 100% pure tripe (canned). This is a meal on the larger side, so for dinner, Lupa will probably just have a chicken back with some sardines. Or maybe I'll cut a turkey neck in half and do a chicken back and half a turkey neck.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics. Some are old and some are new

This one was when I was feeding raw only to my two dogs. I cut up a chicken that I got at a grocery store.









After I cut it up I gave it to them. 



















This is my newest dog. That is a small deer torso. I got that at my deer processor. Its a good source of venison. And its free, which is the best part.










Sorry the pics are so big. I dont know how to resize them! apologies.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I only feed my dogs once a day. They get a ratio of about 50% RMB, 40% meat, 5% liver, and 5% other organ. I supplement with eggs, cottage cheese, salmon oil, apple cider viniger, raw hoeny, and solid gold seameal. 










The meal above is supposed to be a bit over two pounds. There is 2/3 of a turkey neck, a couple good portions of beef brisket, and a piece of beef kidney. This is what Dusk and Ollie ate today. Dusk is a 80 lb male intact doberman, and Ollie is a 63 lb female intact doberman. She would generally only need 1 1/2 pounds, but I have to keep her at conformation weight right now so she's been getiin bigger portions.










This meal should be over a around 1 1/4 lbs. This is what Duke and Dawn ate today. There is a pork neck, some brisket meat, and a piece of beef kidney. Dawn is an 80 lb spayed feamle doberman with a really low metabolism. I have to keep a close eye on her weight. 










Here is a picture of Duke eating hi pork neck today. He is my resident mutt. I think he's a mix of lab and chow. Duke turned 12 last year and doesn't look a day over 5. He's a bit hard of hearing but besides that shows no sign of his age. I just switched to raw this past year, so he is a testiment that even old dogs can adjust and benifit from the diet.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quick easy meal I gave to my dogs tonight. 
Little bowl is for a 12lb minpin it's chicken and a little bit of fish. 
The other two are pretty obvious. The fish heads are frozen.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I've already post this pictures on here, but I'll post them again. Harleigh hasn't gotten raw in a few weeks, I need to go get some of her Chicken or Lamb out for tomorrow. She can have a birthday meal!

Anyways... Here are the pictures:
Chicken Medallions, Carrots, Egg, Yogurt and Salmon Oil


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> Quick easy meal I gave to my dogs tonight.
> Little bowl is for a 12lb minpin it's chicken and a little bit of fish.
> The other two are pretty obvious. The fish heads are frozen.



I wish I could give my girls fish  But everything I have read says no because of where we live. I even got a bunch of trout in my freezer and could get endless suplies  I am thinking of maybe canning some for them though.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

chrisn6104 said:


> Quick easy meal I gave to my dogs tonight.
> Little bowl is for a 12lb minpin it's chicken and a little bit of fish.
> The other two are pretty obvious. The fish heads are frozen.


I just bought 10 lbs each of frozen sardines and mackerel, but I'm a little worried about how to introduce it to my dogs. Do you find your dogs will only eat the fish if it is frozen?


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> I just bought 10 lbs each of frozen sardines and mackerel, but I'm a little worried about how to introduce it to my dogs. Do you find your dogs will only eat the fish if it is frozen?


Mine will eat it either way. That fish was in the fridge for a couple of days after I took it out of the freezer so it was still mostly frozen. 

I first gave them thawed whole mackerel, my BC ate it with no problems the other two picked at it. I tried again another day and they all ate it. Fish has a different texture and taste then stuff like chicken and beef. Might be something your dogs might have to get used to. If they don't eat it the first time just try again later. Oh and the first time I tried a big hunk of salmon the 2 picked. I cut it up and they ate it. The next time I gave them big hunks again and this time they ate it no problems. 

All three will now eat 100% of any fish I give them gutted or not frozen or thawed. Those fish heads weigh a little over 1lbs each as well.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to try fish sometime, but I have no clue where to find it without spending a fortune. I am pretty sure both girls would love it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That was my problem as well. I found some $2 sardines and mackerels at a local Asian market. Lucky find, the fish is more expensive now. It isn't important to feed it, if you cannot find it within your budget then just use fish oil or grass fed meats.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Some more for you

This was the other day, Lamb trim, beef heart, beef tripe (from can). There's no bone in this meal....which RARELY happens in my house, but they had been having quite a few boney meals lately, and no beef heart...so this was just what I put together.

















And this is the beef tripe that I have available to me...I only give them a scoop or two at a time, so I bought a can cap from petsmart (or was that petco?).


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Today we also had a delivery from our meat supplier, this is what it usually looks like after done sorting (three people already picked up before I thought to take a picture). Each box is probably around 30-60lbs of some sort of meat









This is what a typical single order looks like. This woman split a box of chicken hearts (40lbs that comes in 10lb bags), so thats whats sitting on the top.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Nallah06 said:


> I'd like to try fish sometime, but I have no clue where to find it without spending a fortune. I am pretty sure both girls would love it.


I get canned sardines in water for pretty cheap at Trader Joe's - the Brunswick brand. Canned Wild Alaskan salmon is also cheap at Costco. It's worth it if you feed it twice a month, in my opinion.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> This is what a typical single order looks like. This woman split a box of chicken hearts (40lbs that comes in 10lb bags), so thats whats sitting on the top.


Wow thats alot of meat...Its funny for me too see, because I have only been feeding a 13lb dog until Bella came (and until last sept I was buying premade mixes). But I still just buy a 20lb box of chicken and bone mix and that lasted me 3 months with adding stuff to it. I bought 2 bags of hearts (aprox 12lbs) 3 months ago and I still have 1 left LOL

*** oh and to add, its kinda neat that everyone just throws chunks of meat (well weighed of course) in the bowls...I cut everything up. I start with the ground mix and cut up the heart, liver etc into small bite sized pieces...probably better for them if I didnt but I cant handle the meat being pulled out of the dish and chewed on the floor , and I am afraid of choking LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I do whole prey model. When they get raw, they get fed outside. Of course, we are not doing raw right now and small dogs + eating outside usually doesn't work in the winter. I think if I did do raw right now, it would be ground up in the winter so they had to eat it in the dog dish. I can see your point misty073


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

NorthernInuitLove....where do you order your supplies from??


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

UW Provisions, I think they are closer to you then they are to me...but they drive down here as long as I order more than 500lbs


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you send me a link to their website or send me some information on them?? I'm interested in becoming a distributor for some sort of raw supplier.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

wolfsnaps said:


> I think if I did do raw right now, it would be ground up in the winter so they had to eat it in the dog dish. I can see your point misty073


This is funny since the only "mess" Flash makes is when she eats her ground tripe (which is about the only thing she gets ground). I do have a ground beef organ mix but she prefers that frozen and in patties. When I feed the tripe, she picks the biggest chunk out of the bowl and crumbs it all over. Luckily she still stays on her "eating towel" so I dump the mess she doesn't clean up outside. The big chunks of meat or sections of chicken or turkey, she keeps on the towel and lays nice and lady like and eats neatly. Go figure!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats great FlashTheRottwuggle. My dogs are not as cooperative. I tried having a raw feeding towel but my dogs do not agree with my idea. My dogs like to be away from each other and they all have a spot they like. When I tried the towel method, they always worked their way off it and onto the carpet. 

Everydog is different. If I just had my little dog, my feeding methods would be very different. Whatever works I guess, huh?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If ever a thread made me glad I feed a good brand of kibble this would have to be it... 

Interesting to see tho!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> If ever a thread made me glad I feed a good brand of kibble this would have to be it...
> 
> Interesting to see tho!


we have been suplimenting with kibble alot lately because we just got a puppy and when I feed it...I am like "thats it" LOL 2 seconds and I am done LOL.

Its definatly a bit yucky and more time consuming.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

I try not to think of it as yucky, but NATURAL!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is Harleigh's (very boring) Chicken Leg Quarter. This was her supper tonight.... It was her first time eating an actual Chicken Bone, every other time she has had Nature's Variety Chicken or Lamb Medallions.

She absolutely loved it!










She couldn't figure out how to eat it by herself...









So I had to help her

















She thought it was super-duber yummy!!!!!!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally got batteries for my camera 

This is what my girls get, I mix it all up after dinner and then split it so I dont have to mix again in the morn.

This was for Bella, Maggie gets the same but with out the cranberry capsul.

They got ground chicken/bone, ground beef and heart, and I added some kidney and gizzards (I cut up enough for a few days and then leave in a container in the fridge) the green is missing link and the pink is cranberry capsul. I also add salmon oil but I didnt tonight


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pictures, everyone!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Today we also had a delivery from our meat supplier, this is what it usually looks like after done sorting (three people already picked up before I thought to take a picture). Each box is probably around 30-60lbs of some sort of meat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long does an order tha size last for what weight dog(s)? And how much does it generally cost?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> How long does an order tha size last for what weight dog(s)? And how much does it generally cost?


This will last about 2 large or 3 medium dogs for about a month and a half to two months...depending on how much of its organ meat and how much is muscle meat. There was another thread where I figured out how much I, personally, was spending "per week" on my dogs...I'll see if I can find it. Most orders that are this size are around 100-$160...depending on the items. This woman, particularly, has some pricier items. It might take a bit for me to find the thread...but I'll post as soon as I have a chance to look.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks NIL


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

> Okay...it took some time, but I think I've figured out how much we are spending based on the last time we ordered and what we are planning to order next. Long story short...its about $12.84 a week for me to feed a 50 lb and 75lb dog (51.36/mo). I'm looking at my original notes, and I was planning on spending about 87.39/mo...so I'm really happy with the real number, lol. It would be about $10 cheaper, but I cut off a lot of fat. Some fat is good, but I don't like to give them too much...I'd rather they have good meat and bones for their meals. But not everyone does that....
> 
> Now, in comparison on kibble, I figured out that I would be spending $90.70 a month if I couldn't find our kibble on sale (Eukanuba large breed), but usually you can find somewhere that has a sale and it would be about $75.58. Still twenty dollars cheaper to do raw...
> 
> ...


http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/66329-thinking-making-switch-raw.html

ETA: My husband kindly pointed out that the price doesn't include all the baggies used, cleaners, electricity for the freezer, ect. I still think it would end up cheaper, or even. And the benefits are worth it, imo.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you again NIL... give me something to think about in the long run but feeding 5 dogs like this might be way more pricy than high quality kibble and the occasional raw they get now.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've actually been told that its cheaper the more dogs you have because you can buy in bulk and go through it more quickly. Only thing is, you've got to have the freezer space to do it.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I've actually been told that its cheaper the more dogs you have because you can buy in bulk and go through it more quickly. Only thing is, you've got to have the freezer space to do it.


I would think the same. Price per pound raw is cheaper no mater how many dogs you're feeding. Adding more dogs wouldn't make raw more expensive. 

For me a new freezer was the big expense. I cant remember exactly but I paid around $500 for a new 20 cu. ft. upright energy star freezer. It costs about $60per year to run. That's just under $6 a month extra. It's so cheap I don't really figure that into raw feeding costs. I tried an old one I found on craigslist. It was costing me around $30 a month to run that piece of junk. Bought that one for $50 though. 

If I get a 4th dog I'll keep feeding raw just the same only I'll just be buying more food.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow thats pretty reasonable!! I was spending $60 a month on premium kibble for ONE dog. Once I get more into it and get decent finds I"ll have to figure out exactly what I'm spending to feed my girls.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

It cost me $60 a month to feed 3 dogs raw. $110ish on kibble.

A lot of the meats I was using was something like 20 cents per pound (deer scrap meat)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, where are you guys finding all this inexpensive meat?? Lol! I live in Dallas, so my only options are either to get meat from a grocery store or from one of the shady looking meat markets that don't speak any English.. I don't know any hunters that I could order meat from, and I haven't found a butcher shop here that I trust. Just curious, but for those of you that order meat, is it possible NOT to order in bulk? I live in an apartment with the tiniest freezer in the world, but I wouldn't mind feeding raw (and possibly paying a little extra for non-bulk price) if I didn't have to order 100 lbs of meat at once.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Nargle if you're in Dallas you can order some of your stuff from Roger. He drives in every 3rd Saturday morning and does a delivery to the dfw area. Sign up for the yahoo group dfwbarf for more info on him and a few other people that do delivers in our area. It's not really all that cheap but it will help you to add on some diversity. But here is Rogers site: http://www.texastripe.com/news.html

And don't forget to sign up for the yahoo group, because that is where the delivery scheduale will be posted.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have a friend or two that also feed raw, you could always buy in bulk and split it between you...or find a co-op that orders and see if there are people willing to sell smaller amounts of their order to you. I found a great resource on yahoo groups for people in the chicagoland area (north, east, south and west)...maybe try there and see if you can find "raw feeders in Dallas" my group is called "BARFing Chicago" lol. Some items that we can get are split into 10lb bags, so its easy to split it between a couple of people.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

BUMP!

I think this should stay on the first page! *cough cough* STICKY!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Breakfast for Ami: Pork neck, beef heart, and some catfish (it was on sale, its not usually on the menu)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL you feed is meat? That in no way looks balanced!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> ALL you feed is meat? That in no way looks balanced!


Errr - I think the chicken necks, wing tip and chicken back and pork necks would suffice.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

It doesn't seem like a dog would get every vitamin and mineral that they need from various parts of meat, especially trace minerals.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Most people who feed raw feed only meat/bone/organ...


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

The organs (mostly the liver) give them what they would possibly need from any veggies or fruits...I don't see many carnivores digging up carrots or picking apples...Though I do give frozen carrots for an odd treat...besides they wouldn't eat if I add a veggie mix, I tried in the beginning. Then I got some advice from people more knowledgable than I, and I think that they are given what they need. I give them more variety than you see there. Raw is supposed to be a balance over time type diet...not everything in every meal like kibble.

ETA: This is what I try to follow for what I give my dogs www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls If you go to the second sheet, I try to switch around those items to give them different minerals and vitamins.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It didn't look like it to me either. I put my dog's numbers into http://www.nutritiondata.com/ and put in a regular raw meal. Except for the calcium in the bones which isn't included in ND's numbers it is quite amazing how just meat and organ is just fine to nourish dogs. All the vitamin Bs are rich in meats. All the minerals except for manganese are high in meat. Dogs don't need vitamin C but there is some in some organs. Since Max gets a lower percentage of his weight daily I do supplement some minerals and vitamin E.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought it was balance over time, not in every meal. 


And Kathyy, is that true that dogs do not need vitamin C (or ascorbic acid). I read that it helps the body absorb glucosamine. Also, do you know if citric acid actually CAUSES bloat? I read that in a book somewhere too. 

I only ask because my large breed dog absolutely LOVES oranges. I don't think a little bit is a bad thing, but I could be wrong and with conflicting information, I am confused.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Need and like are two different things. If you like to feed your dog veggies and fruits feed away but you don't NEED to. If I needed to severely restrict Max's bone intake I would be feeding him veggies and fruits. Hope it doesn't happen but I would happily feed him what ever he needs.

I don't think citric acid is vitamin C. I think ascorbic acid is vitamin C. It is just that supplementing vitamin C may acidify the urine and if your dog has the defect that allows oxalate crystals to form in urine stones could form. It isn't a benign supplement, that is all.

Balance over time is the goal but manganese, zinc and magnesium are low in the amounts of food I give Max as far as I can tell - don't have numbers for some of the bones he gets.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nallah06 said:


> Bump Bump Bump


LOL  

Oh yeah...bump _*sticky*_


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> This is what I try to follow for what I give my dogs www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls If you go to the second sheet, I try to switch around those items to give them different minerals and vitamins.


Wow! What a cool spreadsheet! Makes it seem a lot simpler, lol! I hope you don't mind that I saved it


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, I didn't make it, I just found it...I don't even remember where anymore  I think I've posted it on every forum I belong to.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone who wants this as a sticky-please PM a Mod. I did so and they never responded. 

I got video of Nallah and her first cornish game hen tonight, will have to upload it tomorrow and post a link for you all to watch. Pretty neat!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

NIL, I've been looking at your meal pictures and they seem to be really boney or bony. Is that a word? Either way I was wondering what sort of balance or ratio you aim for and why.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I do tend to have bonier meals because the more meaty meals always seem to give my dogs the runs, but I've been slowly trying to increase the meat portion of the ratio. Right now I would say they have had about 55:45 meat:bone in the past, but lately it’s been getting more meat and less bone...it also depends on what I buy. This time I didn't get any pork neck, instead I got pork loin, which is more meat and less bone. I was also not giving them as many chicken leg quarters because Ami wasn't eating it, and one chicken leg quarter was 80% of her food for the day, so her second meal would be hardly a bite. However, I've recently switched her to a meal only once a day so its easier for me to give her a balanced meal and I can include the qrtrs....which will inevitably increase what I can do with the meat to bone.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

NIL- I find that my two require more "boney" meals too. They tend to have better stools with a little bit more bone.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

NIL, it sounds like your dog might need extra fiber. Have you ever fed vegatables? I know it's a controversial issue but the vegatebles could supply some of the extra fiber your dog is getting from the additional bone. Too much calcium will bind with zinc, and that could result in a zinc defiency. Plus meat just has more nutrients than bone. I would suggest trying 5-10% processed vegatables a day, and trying to get your bone lowered to 20-25%. I don't know if it will work, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried veggies...they would rather starve themselves if its touching their food, lol.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Veggies did nothing but give my dogs horrible smelling farts.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

My vet actually told me that dogs only should get 20-30% meat and the rest veggies.  While I don't agree with that and am not planning to follow it, I did try to get Flash to eat a few veggies. Definitely a no-go. Guess she takes after me.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Some veggies might be fine, but if you are feeding a raw or natural diet, it should be mostly meat, as its a lot easier for dogs to digest and they get much more from it.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

chrisn6104 said:


> Veggies did nothing but give my dogs horrible smelling farts.


I've read that veggies of the root catagory are what causes the gas. Things like carrots and turnips. If you use mostly greens it's supposed to be gas free. I haven't tested this though. It's been months since I've used any veggies.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here was Flash's dinner tonight...mostly an organ dinner.










It includes beef liver, a beef organ mix, some chunks of turkey and a tsp of Missing Link sprinkled on top. I don't usually cut her food in chunks but she doesn't care for the beef liver or the turkey and seems to eat it better if I cut it up first. Chicken, pork and beef she just goes at no matter how big the piece.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> I've read that veggies of the root catagory are what causes the gas. Things like carrots and turnips. If you use mostly greens it's supposed to be gas free. I haven't tested this though. It's been months since I've used any veggies.


I don't know about that. Broccoli gave them the worst smelling farts. And a lot of them ... all three would be cutting the cheese all night clearing out the house. 
Carrots seemed to be just fine with no gas side effects. Only thing was the carrots where always visible in their poops. I felt it was just a waste of time and quit feeding veggies all together.
Now they have no more farts. If they do it's not even noticeable and food is always fully digested.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is some ground chicken with some chicken wing tips, chicken liver & chicken neck.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

2 pork neck pieces, a turkey tail, some ground venison, and 2 eggs. The white ground stuff is ground turkey, cottage cheese, salmon oil, apple cider vinager, seameal, and flea free a natural flea and tick preventative.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a package of misc. turkey parts I found at my grocery store tonight!! Score! Only .62 for the entire package!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Rabbit, beef testicale, one sardine, and the ground turkey supplement mix.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

How delicious! 

All of my dogs have been on raw.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> Rabbit, *beef testicale*, one sardine, and the ground turkey supplement mix.


 Lol, thats one type of variety that we have not had a chance to try  awlallalalablah!

We are, however, buying a cow (mostly for the people food) and we've requested all of the parts that people don't actually eat (all the extra bones, organs, the head...) maybe we'll get lucky enough to try it out, lol, oh how gross!


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nallah's turkey back & ground turkey for breakfast this morning. Oh, and a probiotic pill.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Lol, thats one type of variety that we have not had a chance to try  awlallalalablah!
> 
> We are, however, buying a cow (mostly for the people food) and we've requested all of the parts that people don't actually eat (all the extra bones, organs, the head...) maybe we'll get lucky enough to try it out, lol, oh how gross!


It was a new experience for me as well. I actually started a thread on finding them as a suprise in my frig. If you look close you'll notice that the testicale is frozen. That's the only way I could bring myself to touch them. Thank you DF for that much needed advice.

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/70714-i-received-free-package.html


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Hi!
Just wanted to say that I've just read through this thread, and enjoyed all the photos very much.




Elana55 said:


> If ever a thread made me glad I feed a good brand of kibble this would have to be it...
> 
> Interesting to see tho!


Funny, because I was thinking the exact opposite. After looking through all the photos, I'm feeling bad for my dogs only getting kibble - no matter how good it is! 


And, also, in response to the post about cost (sorry, I don't know how to add another quote): You can also possibly add the savings in vet bills?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

ILuvLucy said:


> And, also, in response to the post about cost (sorry, I don't know how to add another quote): You can also possibly add the savings in vet bills?


For my girls the cost is actually less than good kibble  I have been suplimenting with kibble lately because I brought home a puppy, but that will soon be stopping as she is doing well on the raw.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

ILuvLucy said:


> And, also, in response to the post about cost (sorry, I don't know how to add another quote): You can also possibly add the savings in vet bills?


Totally stealing that for the always on-going argument between my husband and I  thanks!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

seeing as how health and vet bills were mentioned I thought I would ask this  Does anyone who feeds raw have a dog with fleas or that needed to be treated for fleas? Maggie has never had a flea on her. My cat has and was treated, our yorkie did have fleas when he was on kibble but we have never seen a flea on Maggie (even when both other pets did), and we have had her for a year now.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

This might be a silly question, but do any of you guys have smaller dogs that you feed raw too? I've been considering feeding raw to Willow for a while now, but she's so small I wouldn't know where to start with portions and all.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My dogs are small, Maggie is a 13lb JRT and Bella is a 16(ish) week 10lb mix. Maggie normally gets 8oz a day of raw but now that bella is here I have been suplimenting with kibble (its for bella but I keep the food the same for both at meal times)


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> This might be a silly question, but do any of you guys have smaller dogs that you feed raw too? I've been considering feeding raw to Willow for a while now, but she's so small I wouldn't know where to start with portions and all.


I posted this earlier, but this might help you out.
www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls 

I have a friend with two frenchies and they tend to have to grind everything because a lot of the RBM you can get are a bit too big for them. I think the only bones they get to chew without the grinding is chicken neck bones. But others here might be able to give you a better idea


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I posted this earlier, but this might help you out.
> www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls
> 
> I have a friend with two frenchies and they tend to have to grind everything because a lot of the RBM you can get are a bit too big for them. I think the only bones they get to chew without the grinding is chicken neck bones. But others here might be able to give you a better idea


I do feed ground a ground chicken and bone mix. Mostly because necks and backs are way to much bone for one meal and I couldnt chop it down myself. I have given them necks and backs and they do fine with them, but then if I leave bone out of the other meals they get the runs . I do give rib bones for chewing and they dont eat the bone they just clean it real good.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of my girls eating meaty rib bones ...dont mind my dirty deck  My girls got into a planter and there was dirt everywhere LOL


----------



## joesmailer (Apr 12, 2010)

Are pig's hooves and ears considered raw?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

we just started raw again...and this time, crossing fingers, it is going well.
don't have pics, yet, since they are just on chicken backs and drumsticks and drummettes for the little one....

but, i've read that giving ground anything is not desirable because it takes away their ability to mash and grind....

the other thing i read, which i thought would be helpful for my 18 pounder...is that i can feed certain bones...without cutting them. i'm to take a hammer to them and pound them out a little to allow his pug mouth to get around the bone, so he can get the full benefit of eating rmbs...and maybe have more of a variety than wings which he tries to swallow whole....


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

joesmailer said:


> Are pig's hooves and ears considered raw?


If they are raw .. then yes. 
The ones from Petsmart are not raw.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> but, i've read that giving ground anything is not desirable because it takes away their ability to mash and grind....
> 
> the other thing i read, which i thought would be helpful for my 18 pounder...is that i can feed certain bones...without cutting them. i'm to take a hammer to them and pound them out a little to allow his pug mouth to get around the bone, so he can get the full benefit of eating rmbs...and maybe have more of a variety than wings which he tries to swallow whole....


It's not that its "not desirable" just sometimes some dogs have a hard time with it. Many times, if the smaller dog has difficulties (or older dog, for that matter), the owner will grind it all (bone included) up and give a recreational bone every other day or so to keep their teeth clean. It would not be wise to only feed ground beef or ground chicken, you need to have the same ratios of bone:meat: organ as the big dogs, just got to be a bit more creative with how to prepare it so they get it all...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

figured id add at least one or two pics to this thread..

that's a game hen, when i feed her whole birds i split the torso open so she can get at the noms inside easy. she likes to pull them out.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

MagicRe said:


> the other thing i read, which i thought would be helpful for my 18 pounder...is that i can feed certain bones...without cutting them. i'm to take a hammer to them and pound them out a little to allow his pug mouth to get around the bone, so he can get the full benefit of eating rmbs...and maybe have more of a variety than wings which he tries to swallow whole....


When Brom was a pup we used to bash the bones up with a rubber mallet. We tried with a turkey neck but that bone is too hard to bash. It was quite yucky when he was gnawing away on a turkey neck and a baby tooth got stuck in there   

Luckily now he has all his adult teeth and can crunch up all the bones no problem so we don't bash anything anymore.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> It's not that its "not desirable" just sometimes some dogs have a hard time with it. Many times, if the smaller dog has difficulties (or older dog, for that matter), the owner will grind it all (bone included) up and give a recreational bone every other day or so to keep their teeth clean. It would not be wise to only feed ground beef or ground chicken, you need to have the same ratios of bone:meat: organ as the big dogs, just got to be a bit more creative with how to prepare it so they get it all...


oh, i definitely agree with you....

i guess it's because i don't have the problem with my dogs being able to chew..even the older girl.....who is minus a few teeth....

and i do so love the sound of them crunching...

i would think and i don't know that much, so take it with a grain of salt....that it's important to make my dog work a little for food....gets those juices flowing....works the teeth....


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> When Brom was a pup we used to bash the bones up with a rubber mallet. We tried with a turkey neck but that bone is too hard to bash. It was quite yucky when he was gnawing away on a turkey neck and a baby tooth got stuck in there
> 
> Luckily now he has all his adult teeth and can crunch up all the bones no problem so we don't bash anything anymore.


well, i'll let you know because we're going to take a hammer to the turkey neck waiting for the pug and the ditch dog....

it's just not time yet...nice and slow this time....it's working out a whole lot better, so we're not going to move quickly. if they stay on chicken for a month, rather than two weeks, i'm okay with that.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I really hope that things go well for you and your pups. I know that you have gone through lots with them. A month on chicken sounds like a great plan. Good luck


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> figured id add at least one or two pics to this thread..
> 
> that's a game hen, when i feed her whole birds i split the torso open so she can get at the noms inside easy. she likes to pull them out.


This kind of made me chuckle this morning...your dog eats the whole chicken...I bought some stewing chickens and had to cut them all up into 4-5oz servings for my dogs to be one of their meals for the day LOL

Also I have been not feeding the ground chicken and bone now for about two weeks and all seems to be going good. I got a whole bunch of pork breast bones with lots of meat on them and very little bone for about $2 a kilogram plus the stewing chickens for about $3 a kilogram...then I got a bunch of ground beef for 50% off (normally $4 a kilo) so there isnt much room in my little freezer for our food and another 20lbs of the ground chicken and bone LOL. They have been doing ok with it, when they have their boneless meal I add either a little oatmeal or rice and that seems to keep the poop from getting runny...no one has had the poops so far


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

If i feed regular meals, she gets immensely fat. What food she gets each night is based on how much exercise she did that day. Sometimes we skip a day because she just doesnt want to eat but the next day ill give her something whole to balance out.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay... I "stocked" up with a few things today: I got some Chicken Wings, Chicken Gizzards and Hearts, Chicken Livers, Pork Necks (really good deal too!) and Ground Turkey (it was on sale, so I figured why not?)

I just got done sorting through it all and putting in it separate bags (well kinda), it took me forever, but I'm glad to be sitting down again Here are some pics I took, not the best, but they'll do I guess!:


Oh.. before I get started... this is what I have to deal with the whole time I'm cutting and packaging the raw food Oh, I love my fuzz-butts


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicken Wings









Chicken Gizzards and Hearts 









Chicken Livers









Pork Necks









Ground Turkey


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh.. This is my _tiny_ storage space that I am allotted in our big freezer. Sometimes I've got to stuff the things down there in order to fit it all in. LOL









Dinner for tonight... Chicken Wing, 1/4 of Chicken Quarter, Heart, Gizzard and Liver.... with some BOG sprinkled on top.









PLEASE let me eat mommy!! PLEASE


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i love seeing these pictures...i've got to wait for bubba to slow down and then i'll get a pic of both eating...

they are still on chicken backs and drummettes/drumsticks...but they are holding their own and transition is going very well....i know it's not balanced and i'm not quite there for prey model because i am suplementing with berte's immune blend, berte's green blend and alaskan salmon oil...while we do this.

i do believe tomorrow is turkey neck...the hammer is merely to start the process....bubba will still have to work for it. i'm so excited..

please keep these pics coming...

OH OH OH..

has anyone ever fed their dog LLAMA? we're getting that in may....from our co op


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/66329-thinking-making-switch-raw.html
> 
> ETA: My husband kindly pointed out that the price doesn't include all the baggies used, cleaners, electricity for the freezer, ect. I still think it would end up cheaper, or even. And the benefits are worth it, imo.


*Re: How much feeding Raw cost*

Just wanted to update this. I've been paying a bit more attention, and for the last 5 months or so, I would say that price per month for 2 medium-large dogs (a combined 131 lbs) has been 49.65/month. Still not including baggies and such, but just so you know, it has stayed pretty level with my last estimate of $51.36/mo. This was with getting some great deals on some items, and spending more than I usually would on others, like Green Tripe (it was .90/lb...I could not pass up a deal like that, so I splurged lol). I still try to keep it under .70/lb, but I spent more on some lamb flank and pork loin...both were around .90/lb as well...but I got an awesome deal on beef liver at .25/lb and chicken leg quarters at .38/lb. The next few months I think I'm going to cut back again and just get pork necks instead of the loin (less meaty, but much cheaper...plus better for the teeth).

So, with a rough estimate of what I buy and the prices I can get on a semi-regular basis, its around $0.56 per pound of food to feed my dogs.

Sorry if this is boring, but if I don't post it, I'll lose it, lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! You are so lucky to be able to get your dogs' food so cheap! I am getting chicken at about 1.30/lb and I thought that was cheap!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Harleigh's dinner for tonight

Her weirdo mother took the wrong thing out of the freezer and didn't have time to de-thaw the other (meant to get Pork Necks) so she got Chicken Wings tonight, again. She didn't seem to mind though She's excited about the Pork Necks tomorrow night though! :

Chicken Wings, Ground Turkey, Egg, Yogurt, BOG and the Cheese is there because I gave her half to give her CranCap to her. 


















Her bowl is almost clean enough that it doesn't need to be washed! I, of course, wash it though! lol


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ground beef smashed over a chicken foot. 172 seconds to eat, chicken foot included.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Made a trip to pick up our first bulk order...

30# Pork Neck Bones










30# Beef Kidney










#40 Chicken Backs w/ livers attached










Nallah enjoying a pork neck...










Morgan and her pork neck...










A picture of our "new" freezer we picked up on craigslist for $175....Kenmore about 10 years old but super clean and in perfect condition, great find! 17 cu. ft. compared to our dinky 5 cu. ft. we had before!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Brom and Iorek (and me!!) are so jealous of Morgan and Nallah!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

what size dog would eat pork necks?

i'm looking at them and maybe my malia....certainly NOT my bubba...i think his deal will be pork baby back ribs....if he can chew them


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well Nallah is about 60 and Morgan is 55. They could definately eat a whole one in one sitting but I usually break it up into two meals b/c these are pretty bone heavy.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

misty073 said:


> I wish I could give my girls fish  But everything I have read says no because of where we live. I even got a bunch of trout in my freezer and could get endless suplies  I am thinking of maybe canning some for them though.


Why can't you feed your dogs fish is there something wrong with the fish?


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

DobManiac said:


> Rabbit, beef testicale, one sardine, and the ground turkey supplement mix.



That is quit the Prairie oyster you got there lol.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll have to take some pictures of Bliss's meals. Only one I have right now is her with a knuckle


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

How did this end up on page 6?! BOL! 

We need more pictures people! 

Meaty Pork Ribs










Pork Ribs, ground turkey & offal mix.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I still try to keep it under .70/lb, but I spent more on some lamb flank and pork loin...both were around .90/lb as well...but I got an awesome deal on beef liver at .25/lb and chicken leg quarters at .38/lb. The next few months I think I'm going to cut back again and just get pork necks instead of the loin (less meaty, but much cheaper...plus better for the teeth).
> 
> So, with a rough estimate of what I buy and the prices I can get on a semi-regular basis, its around $0.56 per pound of food to feed my dogs.



Where do you shop? 

Goodness - at 56 cents a pound, I probably could feed Wally for $5/month. Geez.

I mean, I figured he should get about 3 oz PER DAY of raw food. (Found some formula somewhere) So that's 5 days (and a leftover ounce) per pound. A month would be 6 pounds...wow - only $3 and change.

Goodness...


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

whenever i see pork necks at the butcher or wherever, they seem jagged and sharp.

that's not okay to feed, right?

where do you guys look for appropriate pork necks?


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Jordan S said:


> BUMP


completely off topic but OMG ROFL. My family is cuban so it is especially funny!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> whenever i see pork necks at the butcher or wherever, they seem jagged and sharp.
> 
> that's not okay to feed, right?
> 
> where do you guys look for appropriate pork necks?


Pork necks are fine (they are typically "jagged and sharp" due to the cutting it down to a manageable size....trust me, the full sized necks are HUGE and waaay too much bone for a meal)...the bones are a bit tougher so the dogs chew on them longer. It doesn't just break apart like a chicken bone, they kinda scrape it away. I've never had a problem with them getting cut from it...once they start gnawing on them it wears down pretty easily.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Pork necks are fine (they are typically "jagged and sharp" due to the cutting it down to a manageable size....trust me, the full sized necks are HUGE and waaay too much bone for a meal)...the bones are a bit tougher so the dogs chew on them longer. It doesn't just break apart like a chicken bone, they kinda scrape it away. I've never had a problem with them getting cut from it...once they start gnawing on them it wears down pretty easily.


it's a bit of a challenge for my pug...he has that smashed face.....but he more than makes up for the shape of his mouth with enthusiasm....he dances with food....

think a pug can get through or at least get something out of a pork neck?

i have a corgi/lab/heeler mutt --- i think she has the teeth and jaw structure....


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> it's a bit of a challenge for my pug...he has that smashed face.....but he more than makes up for the shape of his mouth with enthusiasm....he dances with food....
> 
> think a pug can get through or at least get something out of a pork neck?
> 
> i have a corgi/lab/heeler mutt --- i think she has the teeth and jaw structure....


You might want to look into a super grinder for your pug  but I love the idea of watching a little pug trying to eat one...I have this vision of him with speech bubbles saying "I think I can", lol


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> You might want to look into a super grinder for your pug  but I love the idea of watching a little pug trying to eat one...I have this vision of him with speech bubbles saying "I think I can", lol


i thought of getting a grinder....i too love the watching of this dog...

not to make anyone feel sorry for him, but his first two years were spent at the hands of people who cabled him to a crate in their garage. admittedly, seattle doesn't get as hot as other places, but this IS a pug with a smashed face and breathing issues....they bleached his anus and hit him with baseball caps. not neutered, not housetrained, little to no socialisation.

fast forward -- nose fixed. eyes fixed. housetrained. trained to leash. more social toward other dogs and people. a joy to behold. seven months of intense work for him and for my husband, my poor malia (corgi mix) and me.

so now this dog is eating the foods of the gods....

i watch him eat whatever he's given and this dog becomes the little train that could. if he has to regurgitate, he does so happily because it means he can eat again...his whole little eighteen pound body gets involved....

maybe i'm being selfish, but i want him to work...first, it's exercise...second, while i don't know for sure, i think he's in that foodie state of mind.

this is a dog who thinks alaskan salmon gelcaps are a treat. 

can i really take that pure joy away? 

and your vision is on the money.....

btw, your dogs are beautiful.....

and i'm going to try pork necks. the worst that can happen is it will become a recreational bone, but he'll get the meat off of it and i have plenty of chicken backs and turkey necks for bone.

can dogs eat the bone from a t-bone, too? and other butcher cuts of meat? like pork chops?
can they eat ox tails?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Ox tails are great (I can't get them at a good price here) and the others are fine (I give pork loin bone in....which is pretty much pork chops), but expensive. If the bone is too small, though, I avoid feeding it just in case they decide swallowing it whole is better. The only bones that are real big no-nos are weight baring bones (legs, hips), the exception being small foul/birds like chicken. Turkey legs are a no-no because they are a heavy bird. The weight baring bones of the larger animals are too hard to get through for a typical meal, the turkey legs splinter.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Ox tails are great (I can't get them at a good price here) and the others are fine (I give pork loin bone in....which is pretty much pork chops), but expensive. If the bone is too small, though, I avoid feeding it just in case they decide swallowing it whole is better. The only bones that are real big no-nos are weight baring bones (legs, hips), the exception being small foul/birds like chicken. Turkey legs are a no-no because they are a heavy bird. The weight baring bones of the larger animals are too hard to get through for a typical meal, the turkey legs splinter.


i have a store that puts all kinds of goodies on sale...so we buy them and freeze them....

good to know. thanks so much.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

MagicRe said:


> whenever i see pork necks at the butcher or wherever, they seem jagged and sharp.
> 
> that's not okay to feed, right?
> 
> where do you guys look for appropriate pork necks?


I wasn't impressed with these pork necks. They are VERY boney and I will not get them again.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Nallah06 said:


> I wasn't impressed with these pork necks. They are VERY boney and I will not get them again.


which pork necks do you speak of...i saw a pic you posted of pork ribs....did i miss pork necks from you?


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nallah06 said:


> Made a trip to pick up our first bulk order...
> 
> 30# Pork Neck Bones





MagicRe said:


> which pork necks do you speak of...i saw a pic you posted of pork ribs....did i miss pork necks from you?


Picture is above. Not very meaty at all!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

When I was able to order from a raw food company they suggested pork and beef necks once a week (one or the other, not both) as a fast day. The bone gives them something to do but doesn't give much food. They said that a day of fasting a week is a good idea for the stomach. I don't know their exact reasoning but that is what they suggested.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> When I was able to order from a raw food company they suggested pork and beef necks once a week (one or the other, not both) as a fast day. The bone gives them something to do but doesn't give much food. They said that a day of fasting a week is a good idea for the stomach. I don't know their exact reasoning but that is what they suggested.


I've done the once a week fast a few times...sometimes when Ami starts getting more picky it helps to boost her appetite...and I'd rather her not be offered/not eat one day, rather then be offered and not eat 3 days in a row...I do feel bad about not feeding them, but if I think they might have a tummy bug, or maybe I saw them eating something they shouldn't have, I will fast or feed only half for that day. Lupa's now starting to get picky with her food (its always the chicken ). Since she's 15 months now, I won't feel as bad if she needs to fast a day so that she'll eat well the next day. Not to mention she's turning into a chunky monkey anyway...her meals have been slowly going down in size.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Nallah06 said:


> Picture is above. Not very meaty at all!


those look awesome.....even though i see they are mostly bone...but throw some other protein in with it and you've got brekkie 

i'd take those in a heartbeat.

the ones i saw were jagged edged and misshapen....they were not long, but rather squarish with pointy edges.....you could stab someone with some of them, know what i mean?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i've read about the fasting...but i wonder about it..

i feed modified prey model, which means my dogs should be able to gorge and starve, gorge and starve...isn't that how it's done in the wild by wolves?

they eat when they can and don't when there's nothing...not like they're going to mcdonalds.

but we're not in the wild and i can see bringing some of the 21st century creature comforts....like eating twice a day or once a day....and an occasional recreational bone to gnaw on....

they already adapt to a different schedule. my dogs sleep in my bed. should i make them sleep outside? can you imagine a pug outside?

they are leashed. wolves aren't leashed.

i choose their food. wolves are predators of opportunity. its' not as if they go to the freezer and decide whether or not to have squirrel or rabbit that day...or wow, we can take down that goat...oh wait...did that goat have too many litters? was it grass fed? 

i don't get the fast. i get the philosophy...but why do one if not others....when it's not necessary? or is it necessary?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't feed solely raw, but I do adjust how much food he gets day by day. I usually go by what the poop tells me. If it starts getting softer/less than good, I know to cut back on the food, even for just that day or two. 

I'll always give him "breakfast" but maybe he won't get "lunch" and a tiny(ier) "dinner".

Sometimes it takes a "24 hour fast" sometimes it's not even that - just how the rhythm happened to be - or one meal that might have been too big. 

I'm guessing the difference with the other creature comforts (like sleeping in beds inside) is that it doesn't relate to something internal? Like if he sleeps on the floor instead of his crate - big deal, right? But if he eats too much/too frequently, that might lead to weight or gut imbalances which might end up requiring something of a fast in the end?

Just guessing here, I admit, but I know if Wally eats too much/too frequently - let's just say it's a forced fast while I deal with cannon butt. So, if I can fast when I see some signs of things going in the wrong direction, I can see the idea and why that vs other 'in the wild' things we can think of.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

kblover...i was being somewhat tongue in cheek with sleeping in beds...

what you say about their poops...that which we live by....makes perfect sense to me......thanks for the perspective...


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have much but here are two pictures of my border terrier munching and sniffing on half a stewing hen (not chicken!).


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

When I move out, I'd like to try Donatello on a raw-supplement. (Kind of like what I saw one other user say they do for their dogs...)

I can't see myself going through the hassle of finding meat, cutting it, packaging, thawing it, and so on... (I'm sure that sounds terrible to you raw-feeders, and I'm sure by now it's not that different for you, but to me it still seems a bit tedious.)

Donatello has eaten a raw chicken leg-quarter before; I had boiled it just long enough to take the initial chill off, not long enough to cook the inside. When I cut into it, it was still semi-frozen and bloody... He seemed to like that well enough...

I can't seem to get him to chew on bones regularly enough; So that's why I think just raw-supplementing would be best. He does so fabulous on his EVO, but I think once or twice a week a raw leg quarter, or a beef bone would help encourage him to chew chew chew...

These pictures are awesome, and if I didn't work so freaking much, and was a stay-at-home mom, I probably would take this up like a hobby!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicken, Beef Heart, Ground Turkey and Egg. The stuff wrapped in Cheese is her CranCap, Fish Oil Capsule and ACES+ZN supplements... Thats the only way she'll eat it with her raw









Harleigh patiently waiting... 









Poor Harleigh... She always has an audience when she's eating, lol


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

For the capsules, have you tried just puncturing them? I just put a small hole and squeeze some of the "juice" out and they have at it. I goofed up and didn't get the liquid tablets for the cranberry this time, so I've had to use the traditional pilling meathod, but the other stuff they'll take on their own.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I did the same thing with our fish oil capsule, poked a hole in them. But now I just give them to the boys and they eat them like treats  I usually put them whole in their dish of yogurt and GSE if I don't just hand them over.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

my dogs think alaskan salmon oil gel caps and horse tablets of glucosamine/chondroitin are their morning treats..

they sit and drool for them. i think that's a riot...


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> I don't have much but here are two pictures of my border terrier munching and sniffing on half a stewing hen (not chicken!).


I love that dog! I guess I've never seen a border terrier! Is that his natural coat length or does he get haircuts? BTW, what is a stewing hen? Just curious.

I love seeing these pictures, it makes me want to feed raw. My dog would be in hog heaven! 

As for the pork neck bones I have some in the freezer. We have a pig butchered every year and sometimes I end up throwing out the neckbones. So, are they okay for a dog? Would she choke on them?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> BTW, what is a stewing hen?


Maybe a really pissed off hen? LOL 



Angel's_mom said:


> As for the pork neck bones I have some in the freezer. We have a pig butchered every year and sometimes I end up throwing out the neckbones. So, are they okay for a dog? Would she choke on them?


My dogs LOVE neck bones! No problems so far.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

LOL, a really pissed off hen! 

Thanks, maybe one of these days I'll let her have a neckbone.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't got her meal out yet, but tonight she's getting Ground Turkey and Mackerel, with some organs mixed in. This is her first time getting Mackerel, so I hope she likes it  (Who am I kidding? She'll eat anything)



Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> For the capsules, have you tried just puncturing them? I just put a small hole and squeeze some of the "juice" out and they have at it. I goofed up and didn't get the liquid tablets for the cranberry this time, so I've had to use the traditional pilling meathod, but the other stuff they'll take on their own.


Well... Only the Fish Oil is a liquid tablet, I've heard of people squeezing it out and I might start doing that when she gets her raw (at night). She has no problem scarfing it up when I throw it in her kibble.

I've never seen the liquid for the cranberry. I'll have to look next time.. She doesn't have a big as problem with that one because its so small, but the other 2 are gigantic! lol

The ACES+ZN, I have no clue if they come in gel. The Vet gave them to me and I have no clue where else to buy them at. I'm hoping I can find them cheaper somewhere else because it was $44 for one bottle. If not then I'll just have to stick to wrapping at least that one in cheese

I'm going to try squeezing the juice out of the fish oil though  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> I love that dog! I guess I've never seen a border terrier! Is that his natural coat length or does he get haircuts? BTW, what is a stewing hen? Just curious.


Well, yeah, it is his natural coat length, but he is handstripped. He has a wiry coat and I do it myself. Handstripping is when you pull out the dead hair, dogs with this type of coat doesn't shed them like other dogs. If you don't take out the dead hair their coat will look longer and shaggy.

Her is my dog when he is a bit shaggier...









A stewing hen (also called boiling hen) are adult hens bred for laying eggs, so they are not the fast growing broilers you usually get at the store. But perhaps it was a really pissed off hen too?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I haven't got her meal out yet, but tonight she's getting Ground Turkey and Mackerel, with some organs mixed in. This is her first time getting Mackerel, so I hope she likes it  (Who am I kidding? She'll eat anything)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "All natural" ones tend to be liquid. I look at the ingredients on the pills and try to only get the ones that simply have "cranberry" on it...I don't know enough about the other ingredients to want to include them, so I stick on the safe side.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Well, yeah, it is his natural coat length, but he is handstripped. He has a wiry coat and I do it myself. Handstripping is when you pull out the dead hair, dogs with this type of coat doesn't shed them like other dogs. If you don't take out the dead hair their coat will look longer and shaggy.
> 
> Her is my dog when he is a bit shaggier...
> 
> ...



I love, love, love the shaggy coat! I googled the breed just for a little more info, and I think I'm in love. LOL.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ground Turkey, Mackerel and Chicken Gizzard/Heart with 1tsp of Honey and BOG.









This was her first time getting Mackerel and she absolutely LOVED it. That was the first thing she went for: The cats smelt it and started meowing up a storm, poor Harleigh had to deal with them staring at her food and occasionally trying to steal it the whole time. 

But, boy... Mackerel has got to be the worst smelling thing ever. And I like seafood


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

bumblegoat said:


>


I would love to let Donatello chomp on something like this; But I really have no idea what to ask for when going into a Butcher...

Is there a special "phrase" you use?  So that they know you're one of those "raw feeders"?

I haven't gone to a butcher yet, but I know where one is at... I'm not just sure what I should ask for, in-terms of getting a good piece of meat and bone for him.

Also, when we get home... How should I give it to him? I don't want a bloody stain all over my carpet, but I'm not sure he'd eat it in the kitchen..........


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

butchers are in business to make money...

head up and proud, walk in and tell the butcher you feed your dogs raw and do they sell by the case, do they sell trim, how much for a case of rabbits or whole chickens or whatever your interested in.....freezer burn? past the expiration date? mystery meat?

my butcher offered to make a special grind for me, wanting to know what percentage of bone i wanted....unfortunately i don't feed grinds, but i've talked to a few butchers now...and they are more than willing to help. 

they don't care who eats it


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I usually just ask what they have for under $1 or I ask for specific items. 

As for where to feed your dog, you can start with outside...since the first time can either go with the dog swallowing it 1/2 a second or with them exploring it and trying to figure out what they are supposed to do with it. If they decide to explore it, there's no mess to clean up outside.

When I started bringing them inside, I would lock them in the kitchen (baby gates are a must for dog owners, lol). Lupa was a puppy, then, so everytime she took the food out of the bowl, I just picked it up and put it back in...it didn't take her long to figure out that she should just leave it in the bowl. Ami, however, won't do that. She takes it out and just lays in front of her bowls. As long as she doesn't travel too far away from her bowl, or too close to my curtains, I usually just let her be. I also alway try to handle them with their food, so they don't get possessive about it. I've not had any issues yet


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> When I started bringing them inside, I would lock them in the kitchen (baby gates are a must for dog owners, lol). Lupa was a puppy, then, so everytime she took the food out of the bowl, I just picked it up and put it back in...it didn't take her long to figure out that she should just leave it in the bowl. Ami, however, won't do that. She takes it out and just lays in front of her bowls. As long as she doesn't travel too far away from her bowl, or too close to my curtains, I usually just let her be. I also alway try to handle them with their food, so they don't get possessive about it. I've not had any issues yet


Flash doesn't like her food in her bowl either, especially large bony pieces. I took someone's advice on this forum and put her bowl on an old towel. In the beginning I did the same thing you did with the bowl...if she got off the towel I put it back on. Now she won't eat anything if she isn't on a towel! Also she lets me know she's hungry when she comes in a room dragging one of the old towels. I keep a stack of old ones and then just wash them and re-use. No mess really. Colt is already getting the hang of staying on the towel.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i'll post pictures when it happens, but because i have a gulper, he's now being fed whole chickens...and whole roasts...to teach him how to NOT eat in 1 1/2 seconds, so outside or in the kitchen with a towel.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a picture of Brom enjoying his first raw egg. My boys eat in their crates because it is easy to clean up and then Brom won't finish his food and then eat Iorek's!










I just realized that there is a fur tumbleweed in the picture too!  Iorek is shedding, it is hard to keep on top of it!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

This is Ava's first ever meal lol I have improved a little since than  but I think its a good mix for the first meal.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bumping this back up to the first page!

Nallah enjoying a turkey drumstick:










Morgan and her turkey drumstick:










Sorry for the picture quality, taken with a cell phone.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mackerel, BG Beef Tripe, Ground Beef and Egg









Very yummy. She's glad I'm back from vacation.... so she can resume her raw meals, LOL


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

We had a good hunt yesterday! 










My freezer is full and only one section under one of the baskets is for human consumption! Total cost....$0!!!!! 

After we were done at doggy playgroup yesterday, I went to a little pet store and I did spend some dineros on Nature's Variety Raw Frozen Rabbit Medallions because Flash is insane about them (although I use them very sparingly). The rest of the freezer full (which was just about empty that morning) was meat given to me by one of the people who contracts with our local Walmarts and Sam's Club to pick up all the discarded meat no one bought that has passed the date for human consumption. They each raise dogs and each have several big dogs. Since I only had Flash they were giving me meat for free and insist on continuing to do so even with a second dog. Apparently they get so much that they can't use it all and have to throw some away sometimes. So I get whatever I need for free! My kind of price!

We got tons (not literally but close LOL) of beef (roasts, steaks, stew meat) and chicken (leg quarters, breast meat, and whole cut up chicken). We also got beef tongue (something new they haven't had), chicken livers, turkey drumsticks (not sure about these, they both snub turkey all the time), and more pork necks (which they love!). All in all, it was a really great hunt!

EDIT: oh yeah...and don't forget the dozen cornish game hens!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

That is totally awesome!! I bet your doggies are super happy now!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> That is totally awesome!! I bet your doggies are super happy now!


Yeah, I think they were thinking I should just dump it all on the floor and let them have a feast!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicken Breast, Thighs and Backs (maybe 1 other thing). Found a package deal, was a pretty good deal too.









Chicken Gizzards and Hearts. Got these for $2 because the package was damaged, maybe not a good deal for others, but was a good deal for me:









Country Style Pork Ribs. Only got a small package, they weren't on sale and were a little pricy, but I wanted to try them.









Beef Back Ribs. I didn't even think that the bone would be so hard/thick. I'm probably gonna have to trim the meat or just use it as human food. I'm sure my parents would like that:









Cornish Game Hen. Haven't cut it up yet or anything... It was still frozen.









Chicken Thighs


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Beef Back Ribs. I didn't even think that the bone would be so hard/thick. I'm probably gonna have to trim the meat or just use it as human food.


I wish I could find more of these. I got some once in one of the Walmart pickups and just sliced them between the ribs. I gave them to the pups as recreational bones once in a while. Some of the old bones with the meat long gone still lay around the house and they chew on them every once in a while. I can't find beef back rib anywhere...for dog or human consumption...around here.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I wish I could find more of these. I got some once in one of the Walmart pickups and just sliced them between the ribs. I gave them to the pups as recreational bones once in a while. Some of the old bones with the meat long gone still lay around the house and they chew on them every once in a while. I can't find beef back rib anywhere...for dog or human consumption...around here.


I would give them to Harleigh, but knowing her she would try to eat them or swallow the bone whole. So I'm going to just trim the meat off and not take any chances, lol.

I got mine at Publix, they were on sale so I went ahead and got them. I'm hoping she likes them, of course I know she will... She loves all food


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> We had a good hunt yesterday!
> 
> My freezer is full and only one section under one of the baskets is for human consumption! Total cost....$0!!!!!
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!! That is great! Good for you!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Flash and Colt each had this for supper tonight...chicken wing and beef tongue.










I have decided that beef tongue is the grossest thing ever. I have dealt with green tripe, heart, liver, and meat that's a little ripe and none of it bothered me. The other day when I went to cut up the beef tongue, I was nearly gagging. It hadn't gone bad or anything, it just has a really strong odor.  I have another one in the last batch of meat I got, so I guess I'm not done with that. The dogs on the other hand think it is the greatest thing in the world. They nearly attacked me to get it.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> Here is a picture of Brom enjoying his first raw egg. My boys eat in their crates because it is easy to clean up and then Brom won't finish his food and then eat Iorek's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I tried to get Angel to clean up a raw egg that my 3 yr old dropped on the floor but she wouldn't touch it. Not even after I removed the shell. I tried to tell her how yummy it was but she wasn't buying it. LOL. Scrambled eggs on the other hand......


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! Iorek and Brom started with lightly scrambled eggs in their kongs but now they get just a plain ol' egg  They get the egg whole and have fun cracking it and making a mess in their crates. They lap up the egg and then crunch the shells.

Hopefully your doggy will realize just how yummy eggs are soon


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

The 6th page! Oh no  So here is a bump... 

Small pack of Beef Spare Ribs.









Turkey Necks. OMGosh.. I gave her one this morning and you would have thought it was Christmas morning, LOL She went crazy for it.









Chicken Thighs. I had such a huge package to do and I didn't mind because I got an awesome price on them! 









Boneless Pork Chop. I gave her this yesterday morning and I think it gave her an upset tummy. It may have been to rich for her. She had really loose stool and at the Springs no less : She liked it though.. I'll just have to give her a smaller piece next time or not plan something that afternoon 









Chicken Drumsticks. Really good price on these too! 









I've still got Turkey Wings (well I did 1 last night.... way, way to hard! I sat there for hours just trying to make it smaller and/or get some meat off!), Lamb (it was on sale at Publix! ), Chicken Back, Chicken Leg Quarters and I think thats it. Today I've got to go get some more Heart and Liver. I love shopping for Harleigh's stuff (though I hate spending money... always have!) its so much fun! lol


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> OMGosh.. I gave her one this morning and you would have thought it was Christmas morning, LOL She went crazy for it.


My dogs are weird. They have been eating all kinds of wonderful stuff...sirloin, porterhouse, t-bones, Rock Cornish Game Hens, tilapia, etc...and they think it's Christmas when I put some of the sample packs of kibble I have in their treat balls! Ingrates!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I've still got Turkey Wings (well I did 1 last night.... way, way to hard! I sat there for hours just trying to make it smaller and/or get some meat off!)


I recently discovered that, myself. I've given them turkey wings off of the bird itself and never had an issue...but when I bought some separately, they turned out to be huge (about a pound and 10-12 ounces) and they are much harder than what I expected. After the first few times of feeding, I decided it was more of a hazard than I was told (they would be eating large chunks of bone that broke off, and it would come out pretty much the way it went in), so now I just cut the meat off the bone  bit of a waste, but you try something new and you learn. I'm going to do chicken wing tips next...the wings are usually expensive, but you can get a good deal on just the tips. I'll use it when I'm feeding heart and other trim meat.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

*Raw for the little guys*

Sorry for the crappy pics- it's hard to catch them in the action!

Daisy- 2 year old LC Chihuahua









Roxy- 9 week old Westie


















Lily, Daisy (Both 2) and Roxy:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw for the little guys*

Does anyone feed their cats raw? I would love to see a cat's typical meal....


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw for the little guys*



Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Does anyone feed their cats raw? I would love to see a cat's typical meal....


We just started (today actually) feeding raw to Maddie and the cats. The cats got a peice of turkey neck, cut to mouse-sized. Our kitten Sylvester was the only one to really enjoy it. The others smelled it, one sort picked at it. But hey, its a start! Here is a picture of Slyvester... he was having so much fun!


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw for the little guys*

I just realized that I didn't get any of Daisy. This is Riley's first time with a RMB and everyone else's first time with chicken wings. The green stuff is (beef) tripe.

Meal for the terrors:









Meal for the Chis:









Terrors:









Roxy (11 weeks):









Riley:

















More Roxy:

















Lily:


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw for the little guys*

Hey NIL, I'm from wisconsin also and UW Provision is actually from the city I am in. How is their pricing? Anyway you could shoot me a link with how much their items usually run? I buy in bulk also


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw for the little guys*

They have about 1000000 items you can choose from. These are the popular items, but prices change daily. The change isn't huge, but a few cents this way or that way...

•Chicken Leg Quarters: .51/lb
•Chicken Back: .32/lb
•Pork Neck: .45/lb
•Turkey Neck: .85/lb
•Pork Loin: .89/lb
•Lamb Trim: .89/lb
•Beef Knuckle Bones: .69/lb
•Organic Beef Heart: .99/lb

My website has some general information on how ordering goes: www.barfingjoliet.webs.com


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey NIL, thanks. I've actually been trying to gather up as many near-by locations for raw foods as possible and UW Prov just happens to be in the city which would be extremely helpful . Thanks much

edit: at work right now and the site is blocked so I'll have to wait til I get home to view it :x


edit2: 

Just viewed the link, awesome stuff . How much do you personally order for your dogs NIL? And since I'm from madison, should I just contact them via email directly myself? ( wouldnt make sense to order with you guys and drive down there to pick it up ). Thanks a bunch


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's some pics of Timber (our new foster) enjoying his first raw chicken:










Don't touch my chicken!


















And one of Flash:









Colt was hiding under the pine tree with his!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil doesn't eat raw regularly, but he got a special treat last night while I was making rainbow trout for the humans :biggrin1:

There's a head, tail, fins, bones, and some meat. As you can see, Basil was very excited, lol. He got the cooked skins, too.









BTW, I cut the teeth off because I wasn't sure if he'd be able to pass them through safely. They're really hard and sharp. Does anyone know if fish teeth are safe for dogs to eat?


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone have problems with ants or flies when feeding outside?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

it's usually gone before the bugs know it's there


----------

